# new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?



## browercreed (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm trying to decide on a travel trailer to live in for a few months until I can get
settled in another town.  No one wants to rent an apartment for a few months,
so this will be the next best thing. I'm searching for a used one, but there are so
many and I have no experience with travel trailers.  I understand fiberglass will
be easier to haul, heat and cool, but I have found an aluminum one I dearly love.
Can anyone enlighten me on these.  I will be using it in very cold weather for
awhile so I can use all the advice I can get!  Is there any such thing as an
"insulation rating" given to trailers or are they all the same? I plan to sell this
trailer in about a year, so I want to buy one that is going to sell fairly easily.
As you see I have many questions.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

Welcome.  Look up the trailer you like and see what the wintering value is.  Also, don't forget to make sure that the pipes and tanks are warmed for wintering via the furnace and that they have plenty of insulation.  Just how cold is it going to get?  Some trailers you don't want to even attemp to live in in "cold" climits.  Do you have someth ing ot pull it with?  Check y our weights for towing.  Read a lot of the posts on this site for great info and other guidance.  You may need to do search for what y our looking for.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

What brand are you looking at? Fiberglass in most cases but not always is easier to heat and cool IMO.  The fiberglass will not be easier to haul because generally fiberglass is heavier than aluminum.  All depends a lot of the brand and year. Some newer rvs will give the insulation ratings but would be hard to determin on older models. Welcome to the forum


----------



## browercreed (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

I'm not even looking at anything older than 2005.  The one I have found is a 2007 Keystone V1 - it is fiberglass; and the one
I love is a new 2008 Cherokee  and is aluminum.   They both have the "climate pkg."  where the underbelly is enclosed.
Where do I find the wintering value?   
Actually, I am going to be in one place for about 4 months in the south, then in Indiana.  After I am in Indiana I can find a more permanent place to live.  So I only need to haul it twice then I plan to sell it or give it to my brother.   I have a Ford
King Ranch.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

I had a Cougar which was made by Keystone and it served us well. Not a four season unit but we camped in some cold weather and it stayed pretty cozy inside and had no pipes freezing.  Who makes the Cherokee? What size Ford do you have?


----------



## browercreed (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

It's a  Ford F150  4x4    5.4 liter

Was your trailer aluminum or fiberglass?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

Fiberglass.  We now have a HR MH which is aluminum and it is harder to heat than the Cougar was but it is also bigger.


----------



## browercreed (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

I'm sure this is a dumb question but what is an HR?

I know this Cherokee has a wood inner frame, and I'm
not sure if that's good or not.  I've been reading as much
as I can and it's all getting to be quite much.  I had planned
to go tomorrow and decide on a trailer since I need to move
in by Aug. 1.   Gonna have to make a decision and quickly.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

Holiday Rambler
Stay away from Forest River products.  JMO


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

Think about the weather.  Do you get hail storms.  I survived a nasty hail storm this past spring.  My truck sustained $7000 in damages.  My fiberglass 5th Wheel was almost untouched.  2 broken vent lids.  The aluminum trialers in the park were severely trashed..  The Airstream was totaled.


----------



## browercreed (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

Well I read as much as I could and ended up buying a fiberglass.
Got a 2007 Laredo 29RL fifth wheel.  It looks just like new.  Looked at some new ones but couldn't pass up the big discount where someone else took the initial loss.  Since I have no history
with trailers at all, I'm hoping I've made a good decision.  Thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

Congradulations on the rv. The Laredo is the same as the cougar I had.  Think you will enjoy it.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 30, 2008)

Re: new travel trailer / fiberglass vs aluminum?

I think that is a keystone product and they build good Rv's.  Good luck and have fun.


----------

